# +++((( أدخل هنا وشارك فى جروب أبناء قداســ+ـــة البابا كيرلس الســ+ـــادس )))+++



## Maria Teparthenos (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*




*
*جـــــروب*
*أبنـ+ــاء قداســ+ـــة البابا كيرلس الســ+ـــادس*​ 




*لكل محبى قداسة البابا*
*اللى عاوز يشترك فى الجروب يسيب اسمو هنا او يدخل على بروفايلى وينضم للمجموعة وأنا هضيفو فى الجروب علشان توصلكم الرسايل الخاصة بالجروب*
*وهنا هنكتب كل حاجة عن البابا كيرلس*​ 

*==================*​ 

*معجزات لقداسة البابا كيرلس الســادس*​ 

*==================*
*مش هتشيلى ولا مادة *
*==================*​ 

*الاسم/ م. - ليسانس اداب قسم لغة انجليزية دفعة 2004*​ 

*فى سنة 2002 لما كنت فى الفرقة الثانية كان عندى فى المقرر لغة عربيه وكان بيديهالنا دكتور متعصب جداااااااااا ،، وكانت مساعدتة له معيده متعصبة ومتدينة جداً فكانت محاضرتة صعبة جداً نظراً لتدينه وتعصبه وكنت دايما بحب اغيظه واقعد فى البنش الاول وكان ينظر الي فى منتهى الغيظ . وجاء يوم الامتحان وكان عايز ايات قراانية كتييييير بس انا مكتبتش غير واحده واكتشفت انى كتبتها غلط وبكده تاكدت انى شايلة الماده وخرجت من الامتحان وقطعت الورقة ورميتها *
*وحصل انى اتصلت براهب قديس من دير الانبا بولا وقال لى انى هشيل مادتين وربنا يعيننى عليهم فسلمت بالامر الواقع ولكن حسيت انى برده عايزة اتاكد فاتصلت بنفس الراهب مره تانية بعد شهر من المرة الاولى ولكن قالى نفس الكلام والنتيجة فتاكدت ان هى دى الحقيقة وانها اراده ربنا ولكن حدث ان قبل نتيجتى باسبوع رحت لاب اعترافى عشان يصلى لى وفعلا صلى لى وحضرت القداس واتناولت *
*وبعديها بتلات ايام حلمت بانى فى كنيسة والبابا كيرلس ظهر وانا طلعت اشوفة وفعلا شفته بابتسامة جميلة ومالى السما وحجمه كبييير قوى وسالتة : يا بابا كيرلس ابونا (فلان) قالى انى هشيل مادتين البابا كيرلس : انتى مش هتشيلى ولا مادة وانا جاى اطمنك قولتة : ازاى ده ابونا قالى هشيل مادتين رد عليا بابتسامة جميلة وحانيه : لا مش هتشيلى ولا ماده *
*فرحت جداااااا ولما صحيت من النوم لقيت ورقة امتحان العربى الى( انا قطعتها ) على السرير واتخضيت بس حسيت ان ربنا رفع عنى المادتين . ودخل فى نفسى سلام وفرحة لدرجة انى مرحتش اجيب النتيجة وقولتلهم انى عارفاها وفعلا صديقاتى جابولى النتيجة زى ماالبابا قالى بالظبط وجبت جيد لكن فى العربى جبت مقبول *
*اشكر ربنا والبابا كيرلس وبطلب منة يسامحنى على تقصيرى فى نشر هذه المعجزة فى الكتب*​ 

*==================*
*رايح أجيب أسقف من الصعيد*
*==================*​ 

*( س.ع ) شابة من الأسكندرية تحب البابا كيرلس حباً جماً ..*
*وتتشفع به دائمـاً إلا إنهاء كانت تطلب من طلباً خاصاً وتأخر الطلب فصعب عليها من البابا كيرلس .. وأعتبرت أن البابا كيرلس مقصر فى حقها ..*
*وأثناء نومها ظهر لها البابا كيرلس وطيب خاطرها بحديث أبوى مملوء تعزية وحين هم البابا بالأنصراف تمسكت به وقالت له .. خليك يا سيدنا .. فقال لها البابا كيرلس : أنا رايح أجيب أسقف من الصعيد هايكون معانا فى الفردوس ..*
*وحين إستقيظت من نومها فرحت بالرؤية أو الحلم ولكنها تحيرت فى أمر أسقف الصعيد .. ولكن فهمت الأمور بعد يومين حين قرأت فى الصحف نعى نيافة الأنباء بيمن أسقف ملوى وأنصنا والأشمونيين ..*
*ففهمت أن البابا كيرلس كان فى إستقبال أسقف ملوى الراحل....*​ 

*==================*
*شكلك زعلان مني *
*==================*
*رفض تذكر الاسم : .... من..... قنا.... تقول : *​ 

*كانت لي علاقة قوية منذ الدراسة بالبابا كيرلس ... كنت دائما أطلب شفاعته ... وانتهيت دراستي وتزوجت ومرت فتره ليست بكثيرة ولم يحدث لي حمل جلست إلي نفسي وطلبت شفاعة مجموعه من القديسين وعلي رأسهم البابا كيرلس ... ونذرت لهم النذور وانتظرت النتيجة*
*وذات ليلة كنت في المطرانية في قنا في نهضة الصوم الكبير وطلبت من الرب يسوع أن يعطيني علامة علي أنني سأنجب وإذا بعد القداس بسيدنا الأنبا شارومين وأنا أخذ منه البركة يقول لي ... ( مبروك عقبال العماد ) ... فرحت خالص واعتبرت أنني ضامنه المولود ... *
*ذهبت إلي كنيسة القديسة دميانه وهناك فيه مذبح للبابا كيرلس نظرت إلي صورته وقلت له ( يا سيدنا شكلك زعلان مني ) ... أنا ها دفع النذور قبل الحمل ... ها دفع مقدم *
*وأخرجت النذور الذي خرجت من ضميرها ووضعتها في الصندوق ... *
*وبعد ذلك بشهرين تم الحمل ... نعم تم الحمل ... بشفاعة البابا كيرلس ....*
*==================*
*بيقولك متخافيش *
*==================*
*الاسم :دكتورة أ . القمص ..... من ....... قنا ......تقول : *​ 

*أنا مدينة بالكثير للبابا كيرلس ... ومهما كتبت فلم أستطيع أن أوفيه حقه ... لكن أذكر بعد زواجي عام1997 متأخر الحمل أكثر من عام ... وهذا بالنسبة لأهل الصعيد أمر صعب فضلت أبكي طالبة مراحم الرب وفي صيف 1998 ذهبنا لزيارة دير مارمينا بمريوط وهناك في المزار طلبت شفاعة البابا القوي الأنبا كيرلس السادس ... *
*الذي هو شفيع آمين حنون علي أولاده ... ونذرت له نذرا ... وعدت من هذه الزيارة وهناك في منزلنا حلمت حلما جميلا وهو أنني رأيت فتاة جميلة صغيرة تقول لي ( البابا كيرلس بيقولك متخافيش ) ... وبعدها بقليل فعلا حدث الحمل المرتقب ... *
*وكان الحمل الأول محاط بالإحتياطات أبكي ولم أخف لأنني سلمته للبابا كيرلس وأنا لا أخاف ... وتمت الولادة بسلام وشملني الرب بسلامه العجيب وكانت الولادة سهلة أكثر مما كنت أتوقع ... *
*ولا غرابة فلي شفيع أمين مثل البابا كيرلس كنت أحسن أنني مسنودة ..........*​ 

*==================*
*مبيحبش الهزار *
*==================*​ 

*وتقول أيضا:ً*
*ذات ليلة كنت أقرا فى الكتاب عن حياة البابا كيرلس السادس .. وكان عندى مشكلة .. فقلت للصوره على غلاف الكتاب أنت مفيش فايده منك .. والقيت بالكتاب على المكتب ونمت ولكن بعد ان نمت رأيت حلماً ....*
*رأيت جملاً فى منزلنا القديم واقترب من وعضنى .. استيقظت من النوم وذراعى تؤلمنى وفيه قطع ودم .. فعرضت نفس على الطبيب الذى اشار بعمل كام غرزة (عملية) .. ولكن عرضت نفسى على سيدنا فرفض فكرة العملية ودهن ذراعى بالزيت مرتين واثنين وثالث مرة كان الجرح انتهى تماماً وترك عدة صلبان فى ذراعى تذكرنى بالواقعة.*
*وبعدها فؤجئت بسيدنا الأنباء مكاريوس يقول : بلاش تهزرى لان البابا كيرلس ميحبش الهزاؤ .. عيب. وهامطانيه لسيدى أنبا كيرلس .. أخطأت يحاللنى ويسامحنى ويذكرنى امام عرش النعمة*
*سلسلة صدق ولابد أن تصدق - الجزء الحادى عشر *​ 

*==================*
*ازيك يا راجل يا بتاع العباسية *
*==================*
*روى رجل من مدينه بنى مزار محافظه المنيا وهو مقيم حاليا فى مدينه القاهرة الكبرى انه ذات يوم نزل اليه ضيفا كريما من بلدته وهو على صله قرابه..فأراد الرجل المقيم بالقاهرة اكرام ضيفه فاصطحبه لزيارة البابا كيرلس لنوال البركه وحينما دخلا الى المكان الذى يستقبل فيه البابا زواره فاذا بالبابا يقول للضيف: أزيك يا راجل يا بتاع العباسيه..*​ 

*فتضايق المضيف الذى يقيم بالقاهرة واعتبر ان البابا أهان قريبه وبعد خروجهما اعتذر للضيف وقال لة :أنا أسف ولو كنت أعلم بأن البابا سيهينك ما كنا حضرنا وما احضرتك اليه فتعجب الضيف وقال:كيف أهاننى؟ فقال المضيف انة قال لك يا بتاع العباسيه..*​ 


*فضحك الضيف وقال لا..البابا رجل قديس وعلى حق لأننى مولود في منطقه (قريه)اسمها العباسية تابعة لمدينة بني مزار محافظه المنيا..فالبابا دخل الى العمق..وتعجب الرجل لأن قريبه لم يعرف أين ولد الضيف*​ 

*سلسلة صدق ولابد أن تصدق - الجزء الحادى عشر*​ 

*==================*
*الزواج فاشل *
*==================*
*الاسم : ج . ف.... طنطا ..... يقول : أشكر الله علي محبته وشفيعي العظيم الأنبا كيرلس علي عظيم شفاعته ...*​ 


*تقدمت لخطوبة فتاة .. وأثناء فترة الخطوبة اكتشفت عدة خلافات شخصية ... ولكن حسمنا الأمر بذهابنا في زيارة إلي دير الشهيد العظيم مار مينا العجايبي في صحراء مريوط وهناك عند مزار البابا كيرلس السادس صليت أن يتدخل الله في هذا الارتباط ويظهر مشيئته وطلبت شفاعة البابا كيرلس لحسم هذا الأمر ...*
*وعندما كنا نشاهد المزار وفي أخر غرفه إذ يوجد علي الحائط عرض لبعض الصحف تتناول أخبار وحياة البابا كيرلس فوقعت عيني علي جانب في جريدة معروضة وخبر صغير يقول ... ( الزواج الفاشل يسبب القرحة ) وقد اندهشت من هذا الخبر ... *
*حيث أنه لم يوجد أي بوادر لهذا الموضوع لكن ليس لي تعليق ولكن بمرور الوقت تدخلت شفاعة البابا كيرلس واكتشفت أنها فعلا لا تصلح وأنهي الموضوع بكل سهولة وبدون مشاكل وأشكر من أعماقي البابا كيرلس علي عظيم وضوح موضوعي وقوة شفاعته المباركة .... *
*سلسلة وصدق ولابد أن تصدق *​ 

*==================*
*صورك وكتبك يا سيدنا *
*==================*
*الاسم : دكتور . ج . أ........ الرياض.....السعودية ..... يقول : *​ 

*أنا الآن أعمل في دولة عربية ... وهناك لا توجد كنائس وممنوع دخول الأناجيل والصور ... ونحن في مصر قمنا بشراء مجموعة كتب معجزات البابا كيرلس ( صدق ولابد أن تصدق ) مع مجموعة صور و وضعتهم زوجتي داخل الشنط*
*إلي أن وصلنا للتفتيش وكان الضابط المسئول عن التفتيش صعب جدا كأنه يبحث عن إبرة ضائعة وبينما نحن في هذه الحيرة همست في أذن زوجتي وقلت لها قولي للبابا كيرلس ( حافظ علي صورك وكتبك يا سيدنا ) *
*وحينما حل علينا الدور ورفعت أول شنطه وقبل أن أفتحها إذ بضابط آخر يحضر ويطلب من العائلات وضع الحقائب علي جهاز الفحص بدون فتح وكنت أول واحد تعدي كل شنطه بدون فتح أو تفتيش وهذه أول مرة ندخل فيها بدون فتح الشنط ...*
*لأن البابا كيرلس كان معنا بشفاعته و محبته ......... شكرا سيدي الشفيع*​



*سلسلة وصدق ولابد أن تصدق*​ 


*==================*
*امشي بره *​ 

*==================*​ 

*في ولاية شيكاغو بامريكا تسكن عائلة مصرية والزوجة تخشي اللصوص وقطاع الطرق الامر الذي اشتهرت به شيكاغو ... ولما كانت وهي في مصر ومن سكان شبرا تخشي هذا الامر اخذت معها صورة كبيرة وهي مسافرة الي امريكا .. ( صورة البابا كيرلس السادس هو يحمل الصليب ) ...*​ 

*ووضعت الصورة في مدخل الباب بحيث يراها الداخل الي باب الشقة .. وكانت كلما خرجت تنظر الي البابا كيرلس في صورة وتقول له : خذ بالك من الشقة يا سيدنا ... وذات يوم خرجت واوصت البابا كيرلس بالشقة ولكن عند عودتها وجدت باب الشقة مفتوح علي مصراعية فاضطربت ولكنها وجدت احد قطاع الطرق ملقي علي الارض عند باب الشقة في حالة اغماء شديد ... *
*فافاقوه وسألوه عن سر حضوره وماذا حدث فقال لهم : حضرت لسرقة الشقة ولكن ولكن عندما فتحت الباب وجدت القسيس دة ( البابا كيرلس ) بيشاور بالصليب علي ويقولي امشي بره ..*
*.. وكلما حاولت الدخول يفزع في ولما كنت اراة صورة في برواز اغمي علي ولم ادر بماذا حدث الا حينما افقتوني ... اخطات ... هذة حماية البابا كيرلس العظيم لاولاده ..*
*سلسلة صدق ولابد أن تصدق - الجزء الرابع *​ 

*==================*
*سرطان تحت الجلد *
*==================*​ 

*سيدة فاضلة ظهر لها عدد من الدمامل في جسمها ولكنها أخذت الأمر ببساطة وأهملت الأمر .. انه مجرد عدة دمامل .. ولكن مع الوقت زادت وكثرت في جسمها وأصبح ألمها مثل نخز الإبر.. وفارقت عينيها راحة السرير وأصبح النعاس بالنسبة لها من الأمور المستحيلة بسبب شدة الألم*
*ذهبت إلي دكتور متخصص في الإمراض الجلدية ولكن دون جدوي وبدات دوامة العلاج ( اشعاعات.. تحاليل.. الخ ) والتقرير النهائي انة مرض فريد ونادر من نوعه... انه سرطان تحت الجلد...وليس له علاج ... وعليها ان تنتظر الموت... وساءت حالتها جدا وتغير لون جسمها الي اللون الازرق وفقدت شهية الاكل.. تدهورت نفسيتها بشكل رهيب** ..*
*الأ انها كانت تحب البابا كيرلس السادس محبة عجيبة الشكل ودخلت عليها اينتها ذات صباح ووجدتها تتكلم الي صورة البابا كيرلس السادس وهي تقول له : انا عشمانة فيك وانا عارفه انى هاموت هاموت لكن بلاش العذاب اللي انا فيه..فقالت لها ابنتها انتي يا ماما بتحبي البابا كيرلس خالص... خذي الصورة دي ضعيها تحت المخدة...*
*( صورة جيب صغيرة)*
*فاخذتها الام المريضه ووضعتها تحت المخدة ... ونامت الام المريضه وحلمت بان البابا كيرلس يجول في حجرتها حاملا المجمرة.... فقالت له بركاتك ياسيدنا... فقال لها متخافيش... انتي هاتخفي وتقومي**...*
*فاستيقظت الام وقصت علي اولادها هذا الحلم فقالوا لها هذا نتيجة التفكير و الكلام عنة امس ولم يعيروا الامر أي اهتمام. ولكن الاْم تذكرت الصورة الصغيرة الموجودة تحت المخدة فوضعت يدها تحت المخدة فلم تجدها فاحتارت... اين ذهبت؟... واخيرا احست باْنة يوجد شيْ صغير لاصق علي ظهرها.. فنادت علي ابنتها لتري ماهو؟ فقالت لها ابنتها بعد ا’ن راتة انها صورة البابا كيرلس ملزوقة علي ظهرها فحاولت خلعها لكنها سببت لها بعض الالام ... فتركتها. لكن في اليوم التالي وجدوا الصورة مخلوعة من مكانها وملصوقة في مكان جديد وفي نفس الوقت مكان الصورة المخلوعة بلا أي الم او ظهور اثار دمامل او مرض ... وهكذا ظلت صورة البابا كيرلس تنتقل علي دماملها ( اقصد سرطانها الجلدي ) الي ان قضي علية تماما... ومازالت هذة السيدة تتمتع بصحة جيدة بعد ان اعلن الطب فشله ولكن البابا كيرلس اقوي من سرطان الجلد وتحققت رويتها للبابا كيرلس*​ 


*سلسلة صدق ولابد أن تصدق - الجزء الرابع* ​ 

*==================*​ 
*على رجليه نقش الحنه *
*=================*​ 


*كتب لنا واحد من أحباء البابا كيرلس*
*إعتاد والدى قبل عام 1967 ان يذهب الى قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس ليأخذ بركته ويطلب منه الدعاء من أجلى بالنجاح وكان البابا كيرلس يقول لوالدى: ابنك ناجح وفعلاً كان الرب يكلل تعبى بالنجاح لكن فى عام 1967 قبل امتحان الجزء الثانى من امتحان الدبلوم ذهب والدى الى البابا كيرلس وطلب من الدعاء لأجلى بالنجاح ولكن هذة المرة أستاء البابا كيرلس منع دم حضورى مع والدى فقال لوالدى هو ابنك مجاش معاك ليه !! هو على رجليه نقش الحنه** !! *
*ولم يقل لوالدى ابنك ناجح فعاد والدى ولم يخبرنى بشى الا بعد ظهور النتيجة حيث رسبت هذا العام وكانت أول تجربة رسوب فى حياتى .. ولم ادرك تسلسل هذة الوقائع الا بعد ربط الامور ببعضها .. وفى العام التالى ذهبت الى قداسته خاضعاً طالباً البركة والدعاء** ..*
*وخرجت من فمه الطاهر كلمة ناجح يا ابنى انشاء الله .. وكان*​ 


*سلسلة صدق ولابد أن تصدق - الجزء الحادى عشر* ​ 

*==================*
*قوموا من هنا يا بنات*
*==================*​ 

*ذات يوم دخل البابا كيرلس الي صالون الاستقبال بالدور الارضي بالبطريركية المرقسية بكلوت بك فوجد مجموعة من الناس في انتظاره ... وضمن هذة المجموعة الكبيرة ثلاث بنات ( انسات ) يجلسن علي كنبة من ضمن مجموعة الصالون** ... *
*فنظر البابا اليهن وقال : قوموا من هنا يا بنات ... بسرعة . فتضجرت البنات الثلاث ... لية ؟ !!! اشمعني احنا دون بقية الناس ... فقالت احداهن في نفسها : هو البابا عندة ناس ناس ! وهمست الثانية في اذن صديقتها وقالت : احنا معندناش واسطة عند البابا** ... *
*ولكن بعد حوالي دقيقة ونصف سقط برواز كبير فوق هذة الكنبة التي كان يجلس عليها هولاء البنات الثلاث*
*وهنا نظر اليهن نظرة فاحصة وقال لهن : عرفتي ليه يا بنتي قومتي من هنا انت وهي وهي ... انا خايف عليكم . والبابا يا بنتي معندوش ناس ناس ولا عنده وسايط ... انا ابوكم وانتم بناتي ... ربنا يبارككم تعالوا اصلي لكم .*​ 


*سلسلة صدق ولابد أن تصدق - الجزء الرابع*​ 

[URL="http://up.zyzoom.org/uploads/images/zyzoom-81ff6c2876.gif"][URL="http://up.zyzoom.org/uploads/images/zyzoom-81ff6c2876.gif"][URL="http://up.zyzoom.org/uploads/images/zyzoom-81ff6c2876.gif"]
	
[/URL][/URL][/URL][URL="http://up.zyzoom.org/uploads/images/zyzoom-81ff6c2876.gif"][URL="http://up.zyzoom.org/uploads/images/zyzoom-81ff6c2876.gif"]​
[/URL][/URL]





*رســـــــــالة بخط قداسة البابا كيرلس الســـــادس*​ 

[URL="http://www.coptictamgeed.com/P-POPKIRLOS-5.JPG"]
	
[/URL]http://www.coptictamgeed.com/P-POPKIRLOS-5.JPG​








​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*2- لينكــات مهمة عن قداسة البابا كيرلس الســـــادس*​ 


 


*ترنيمة يا بابا كيرلس اشــفع فينـــــا *
*من أقوال قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس *
*ترانيم متنوعة عن قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس *
*البابا كيرلس الســائح *
*معجزات متنوعة لقداسة البابا كيرلس الســــادس فى شكل صور *
*مديح البابا كيرلس السادس مُصوَّر *
*سيرة حياة القديس العظيم البابا كيرلس السادس *
*سلسلة معجزات للبابا كيرلس السادس (( متجدد ))*
*تماف إيرينى تروى بصوتها مواقف من حياتها مع قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس *
*أدخل هنا وحمل مُعجزات البابا كيرلس مع أولادو الطلبة فى الإمتحانات *
*حياة البابا كيرلس فى صور *
*موفى كليب رائع عن حياة البابا كيرلس *​


----------



## twety (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*فكرة الجروب جميله*
*شكرا لتعبك*
*كلنا طبعا بنحب البابا كيرلس واغلبنا حصل معانا معجزات بشفاعته*
*شكرا كتير بجد لتعبك*
*وانا عن نفسى منساش الجمله بتاعته *

*" كن مطمئن جدا جدا ولا تفكر فى الامر كثير*
*بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر "*

*شكرا كتير ليك *


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (30 أكتوبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *فكرة الجروب جميله*
> *شكرا لتعبك*
> *كلنا طبعا بنحب البابا كيرلس واغلبنا حصل معانا معجزات بشفاعته*
> *شكرا كتير بجد لتعبك*
> ...


*شكراً ليكى تويتى *
*نورتى الجروب ياقمر*
*وأهلاً بيكى معانا فى الجروب*
*وياريت لو عندك أى مشاركة تخص البابا كيرلس تشاركى بيها معانا فى الجروب*
*صليلى كتير*​


----------



## mero_engel (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رائع يا مرمر *
*مجهود جميل حبيبتي *
*وميرسي اووي علي فكره الجروب الجميله *
*بركه شفاعته تكون معانا جميعا *
*امين*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 أكتوبر 2008)

ماريان الفكرة حلوة بتاعت الجروب

لكن ماينفعش تكتبي في المنتدى العام معجزات البابا كيرلس

لان كدا مخالف

ممكن تكتبيها في مكانها و قسمها و هاتي لينكها بس

و ربنا يعوضكم​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (30 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *رائع يا مرمر *
> 
> *مجهود جميل حبيبتي *
> *وميرسي اووي علي فكره الجروب الجميله *
> ...


*آميــ+ــن يارب دايماً*
*مرمر حبيبتى*
*ميرسي خالص على تشجيعك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (30 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ماريان الفكرة حلوة بتاعت الجروب​
> 
> لكن ماينفعش تكتبي في المنتدى العام معجزات البابا كيرلس​
> لان كدا مخالف​
> ...


 
:smi411:
*ع**لم يا فندم وجارى التنفيذ* 
:t30:​


----------



## twety (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*حاضر ياجميل*
*اى حاجه هلاقييها للبابا *
*هجبهالك على طول *


----------



## SALVATION (30 أكتوبر 2008)

_ميرسى كتييير على الفكره
ربنا يعوضك خير



​_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أكتوبر 2008)

فكرة الجروب جميله جدا بجد تسلمى على افكارك الجميله بس لو انا عايزة اشارك  فى مكان متخصص اكتب فيه عن البابا كيرلس واجيب اللينكات هنا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أكتوبر 2008)

فكره جميله يا ماريان 
بركه صلوات البابا كيرلس فلتكن مع جميعنا 
اميـــــــــن 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## جيلان (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*حلوة الفكرة يا قمر
ربنا معاكوا*


----------



## الانبا ونس (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*ربنا يبارككم و انا بشجعك لانها فكرة جميلة قوى

بركة البابا كيرلس تكون معانا جميعا ​*


----------



## سانت تريزا (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على تعب محبتك   يا ريت تقبلونى معكم فى الجروب


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (30 أكتوبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *حاضر ياجميل*
> *اى حاجه هلاقييها للبابا *
> *هجبهالك على طول *


*ميرسي يا حبيبتى*
*ربنا يعوض تعبك يارب بشفاعة القديس العظيم البابا كيرلس*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (30 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ميرسى كتييير على الفكره​_
> _ربنا يعوضك خير_
> 
> _
> ...


*ميرسي على تشجيعك ومستنيين مشاركتك*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (30 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> فكرة الجروب جميله جدا بجد تسلمى على افكارك الجميله بس لو انا عايزة اشارك فى مكان متخصص اكتب فيه عن البابا كيرلس واجيب اللينكات هنا​


* لوعاوزة تشاركى فى الجروب تقدرى تكتبى مشاركاتك كرد على الموضوع ده ياكوكى*
*لأن الموضوع اتنقل للمنتدى المسيحى الكتابى العام*
*ويلا ورينا همتك ياجميل*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (30 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> فكره جميله يا ماريان
> 
> بركه صلوات البابا كيرلس فلتكن مع جميعنا
> اميـــــــــن
> ...


*آميــ+ـــن يارب*
*ميرسي على مشاركتك *​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (30 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *حلوة الفكرة يا قمر*
> *ربنا معاكوا*


*ميرسي يا جيجى*
*وأهلاً بيكى فى الجروب يا حبيبتى*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (30 أكتوبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *ربنا يبارككم و انا بشجعك لانها فكرة جميلة قوى​*
> 
> 
> _*بركة البابا كيرلس تكون معانا جميعا *_​


*آميــــــــــن*
*ميرسي على تشجيعك بس لاااااااااازم كلكم تشاركو فى الجروب*
*وتصلولى كتير*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (30 أكتوبر 2008)

سانت تريزا قال:


> شكرا على تعب محبتك يا ريت تقبلونى معكم فى الجروب


*شكراً ليكى على انك اختارتى تكونى مشتركة معانا فى الجروب*
*ده شرف كبير ليا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*رســـــــــالة بخط قداسة البابا كيرلس الســـــادس*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*شرايط ترانيم للبابا كيرلس *​


*1- شريط البابا ابويا *​*Side A *
*Side B*

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

*2- شريط البابا في قلبي *​

*Side A*
*Side B *

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

*3- شريط البابا معانا *
*Side A *
*side b *

*--------------------------------------------------------------*


*4- اولاد البابا *
*Side A*
*side B*


*--------------------------------------------------------------*

*5- جوه المزار *​

*Side A*
*Side B*

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

*6- شفيع الملايين *​

*Side A*

*Side B*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*فكرة الجروب فكرة جميلةأختى الحبيبة ماريان
الرب يباركك
البابا كيرلس بيحب ولادة ويلبى نداء كل من تشفع به
صلواتة تكون معنا جميعا


مارثا​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *فكرة الجروب فكرة جميلةأختى الحبيبة ماريان​*
> *الرب يباركك*
> *البابا كيرلس بيحب ولادة ويلبى نداء كل من تشفع به*
> *صلواتة تكون معنا جميعا*
> ...



​_

​_​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*
====================
كنت فين امبارح الساعة 6  ؟
====================

صاحب هذا الموضوع شاب في الثانوية العامة واوشك علي دخول الامتحان
سمع ان البابا كيرلس يصلي من اجل الممتحنين ويفتح لهم الكتب عسي ان تاتي اسئلة في تلك الصفحات وبعد ظهر احد الايام اخذ بعض الكتب وذهب يجري الي المرقسية بالازبكية . ودخل الي صالون البابا الذي يستقبل فية ضيوفه ووقف في الصف ينتظر دوره ... 
وفيما جاء الدور عليه رفع قداسة البابا يده وضربة با لقلم علي وجهه وهو يقول له: عندك امتحانات وكنت فين امبارح الساعة 6 مساءا .. فخجل الشاب وأحمر وجهه ولم يرفع وجهه الي قداسة البابا اذ كان في نفس الموعد الذي حدده البابا ( كان في السينما مع اصدقاء له ) 
مع ان الامتحانات علي الابواب ... 
ولكن كيف عرف البابا الموعد ؟ 
كيف حدد الساعة ؟ 
ان هذة دلائل علي عمل النعمة بالروح القدس في رجل الله البابا القديس


صلواتك وشفاعتك يا بابا كيرلس تكون معانا كلنا يارب دايماً*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مو*ضوع كامل عن الشهيد العظيم مارمينا العجايبى بمناسبة تذكار استشهاده*
*ادخل هنـــــــا*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*كل عام وحضراتكم وجميع أعضاء
جروب*
*أحبــ+ــــاء قداســ+ــة البابا كيرلس*
*بخير*
*اليوم هو بدء صوم الميلاد المجيد ومدته 43 يوم*
*ينتهى بعيد الميلاد المجيد لمخلصنا الصالح*

*

*​


----------



## go love (25 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد مجهود كبير جدا ربنا يقف معاكي
وصلوات البابا كيرلس شفيع الطلبة والمحتاجين تكون معاكي ومعانا كلنا 
اميــــــــــــن
اتمنا اني ااقدر اضيف حقيقي   واشارك في جروب البابا كيرلس
ااقبلوني


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 نوفمبر 2008)

go love قال:


> بجد مجهود كبير جدا ربنا يقف معاكي
> وصلوات البابا كيرلس شفيع الطلبة والمحتاجين تكون معاكي ومعانا كلنا
> اميــــــــــــن
> اتمنا اني ااقدر اضيف حقيقي واشارك في جروب البابا كيرلس
> ااقبلوني


 *ميرسي خالص على تشجيعك*
*انا ضيفتك من ضمن اعضاء الجروب*
*ومستنية مشاركاتك*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*البابا كيرلس على الفستــــــان*
*ادخل هنـــــــا لقراءة المعجزة*


*شكر خاص لمرمر*
*(( الأنبا ونس ))*​


----------



## go love (26 نوفمبر 2008)

لماذا دعوناة قديسأ؟
ادخل وهتعرف ويارب نقدر نتعلم
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66611


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 نوفمبر 2008)

go love قال:


> لماذا دعوناة قديسأ؟
> ادخل وهتعرف ويارب نقدر نتعلم
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66611


*ميرسي على مشاركتك *
*وفى انتظار المزيد*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك *​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*حقيقة عدم تحلل جسد البابا كيرلس فى الصورة التى ظهرت منذ فترة* ​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*الاسم/ مارى - ليسانس اداب قسم لغة انجليزية دفعة 2004
فى سنة 2002 لما كنت فى الفرقة الثانية كان عندى فى المقرر لغة عربيه وكان بيديهالنا دكتور متعصب جداااااااااا ،، وكانت مساعدتة له معيده متعصبة ومتدينة جداً فكانت محاضرتة صعبة جداً نظراً لتدينه وتعصبه وكنت دايما بحب اغيظه واقعد فى البنش الاول وكان ينظر الي فى منتهى الغيظ . وجاء يوم الامتحان وكان عايز ايات قراانية كتييييير بس انا مكتبتش غير واحده واكتشفت انى كتبتها غلط وبكده تاكدت انى شايلة الماده وخرجت من الامتحان وقطعت الورقة ورميتها 
وحصل انى اتصلت براهب قديس من دير الانبا بولا وقال لى انى هشيل مادتين وربنا يعيننى عليهم فسلمت بالامر الواقع ولكن حسيت انى برده عايزة اتاكد فاتصلت بنفس الراهب مره تانية بعد شهر من المرة الاولى ولكن قالى نفس الكلام والنتيجة فتاكدت ان هى دى الحقيقة وانها اراده ربنا ولكن حدث ان قبل نتيجتى باسبوع رحت لاب اعترافى عشان يصلى لى وفعلا صلى لى وحضرت القداس واتناولت 
وبعديها بتلات ايام حلمت بانى فى كنيسة والبابا كيرلس ظهر وانا طلعت اشوفة وفعلا شفته بابتسامة جميلة ومالى السما وحجمه كبييير قوى وسالتة : يا بابا كيرلس ابونا (فلان) قالى انى هشيل مادتين البابا كيرلس : انتى مش هتشيلى ولا مادة وانا جاى اطمنك قولتة : ازاى ده ابونا قالى هشيل مادتين رد عليا بابتسامة جميلة وحانيه : لا مش هتشيلى ولا ماده 
فرحت جداااااا ولما صحيت من النوم لقيت ورقة امتحان العربى الى( انا قطعتها ) على السرير واتخضيت بس حسيت ان ربنا رفع عنى المادتين . ودخل فى نفسى سلام وفرحة لدرجة انى مرحتش اجيب النتيجة وقولتلهم انى عارفاها وفعلا صديقاتى جابولى النتيجة زى ماالبابا قالى بالظبط وجبت جيد لكن فى العربى جبت مقبول 
اشكر ربنا والبابا كيرلس وبطلب منة يسامحنى على تقصيرى فى نشر هذه المعجزة فى الكتب

(( صدق اولا تصدق الجزء الرابع ))*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*ما زلت حياً*​ 
*يحكى ابونا صليب سوريال ويقول*
*ذهبت يوما الى مدينة ابو قرقاص ودعانى طبيب للغذاء عنده وبعد الغذاء قص لى ذلك الطبيب قصة جميلة جدا...قال *
*اصبت بازمة قلبية وذهبت لطبيب فى القاهرة وبعد الكشف عرفنى ان الازمة قوية وفى حاجة لملازمة الفراش مدة 3 شهور دون حركة اطلاقا ويقول انى حزنت على نفسى كثيرا لانى صغير السن وفى احد الايام خلال رقادى فى السرير اخذت اعاتب الله خاصة وان اولادى الثلاثة فى سن السابعة والخامسة والثالثة وانخرطت فى البكاء فى هذه اللحظة تذكرت لو ان البابا كيرلس كان لسة عايش مش كنت رحت له وصلى لى يمكن كنت نلت الشفاء *
*فى هذه اللحظة فُتح باب الغرفة وسمعت دقات عصا تدق الارض وسمعت صوت يقول انا عايش .. انت فاكر انى مت ؟ وهنا دخل البابا كيرلس بهيبته وقامته المرفوعة وعلى وجهه ابتسامة وجلس على كرسى الى جوار السرير ووضع يده على رأسى وصلى ثم قال لى الحياة دى هِدمة ولقمة .. ليه مموت نفسك .. هدى شوية .. هدى ي ابنى شوية .. ومن المهم ي ابنى انك تسافر للنزهة مع اسرتك لبعض الوقت ورشمنى بالصليب ووضع يده على قلبى وضغط عليه وقال لى خلاص انت نلت الشفاء لكن لا ترهق نفسك ثانية .. خفف من الجهد الكبير الذى تبذله .. ثم انصرف وانا غير مصدق *
*توجهت بعد ذلك الى معهد القلب بامبابة اقود سيارتى بنفسى وأجرى الكشف علىّ مدير المعهد وقام بعمل رسم قلب وكانت النتيجة عجيبة لان نتيجة الرسم مختلفة تماما عن الرسم السابق حتى ظن مدير المعهد انها خاصة بمريض اخر ووقعت فى يدى بطريق الخطأ ولكنه وجد اسمى على الرسم فلم يسطع ان يقدم تفسيرا لما حدث سوى انه معجزة . *​ 
*(( صدق ولابد أن تصدق - الجزء الرابع ))*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*+++((( الدكتــــــور كيرلس )))+++*

*الدكتور كيرلس
في الستينات تقد م واحد من ا بناء الشعب القبطي الي الجامعة المصرية علي درجة الدكتوراة فقدم رسالته التي كانت في جزئية صعبة للغاية وكان الموقف حرجا وفي غاية الصعوبة وكان الطالب صاحب الرسالة ( حاليا الدكتور صفوت يعقوب ) في غاية الثقة في مواعيد الله الامينة وبعد ان انتهي من اعدادها قدمها 
وذهب بها الي البابا القديس الانبا كيرلس السادس لير شمها له بعلامة الصليب ويويده بدعواته الطاهرة وصلواته النقية .. وامسك البابا القديس بالرسالة وقلبها ونفخ في صفحاتها وهو يردد مزمور ( يستجيب لك يوم شد تك ينصرك اسم الة يعقوب .. ) ثم قال له .. مبروك يا دكتور امتياز انشاء اللة يا بني ... 
وذهب الدكتور صفوت يوم مناقشة الرسالة ووقف امام اللجنة التي ابتداء رئيسها بقوله: اجتمعت اللجنة اليوم لمناقشة رسالة الدكتور المقدمه من الطالب كيرلس يعقوب .. ( مع ان اسمه صفوت يعقوب ) 
ثم استدرك الخطا وصحح الاسم واجتمعت اللجنة بعد لمناقشة وقررت منح الطالب ( كيرلس ) يعقوب درجة الدكتوراة بامتياز .. 
نعم وكان البابا الدكتور كيرلس هو الذي دخل بقوة صلواتة وبركاته المويدة بتقدير امتياز ..​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*+++((( بخور وشفاء )))+++*

*بخور وشفاء*​ 


*منذ حوالي تسع سنوات كنت في الثالثة عشر من عمري .اصابني الم في حلقي يمثل بوخز الابر افقدني الشهية ،وترددت هنا في السودان علي اطباء كثيرين في تخصصات متنوعة (باطنة وانف واذن ....) منهم من رأي انها حساسية فأوصي باستخدام بخاخ كمهدىء ، والبعض الآخر طلب ازالة اللوزتين ، ومنهم من لا يعرف ماذا...ساءت حالتي النفسية والصحية ، وانعكس ذلك علي اسرتي وتألموا لحالي . فاضطررت للسفر الي القاهرة بحثا عن الشفاء ، ورأي الاطباء اني لست مصابة بأي مرض، فتبدد الأمل في الشفاء.*
*وجدت كتبا عن البابا كيرلس ، فاشتريت بعضا منها ، وكنت امسك بالكتاب وانا ابكي، واتضرع الي العلي القدير بشفاعة حبيبه البابا كيرلس أن يصنع معي معجزة مثل باقي الناس .وفي أحدي الأمسيات اشتميت –أنا وأمي وشقيقي الأكبر رائحة بخور زكية جدا و قوية في حجرتنا بالبنسيون الذي نقيم به، فظننا انها تهب من مكان آخر فخرجنا جميعا الي الشرفة والطرقات فلم نشتم أي رائحة. فعلنا ذلك مرات عديدة حتي تأكدنا أن الرائحة قاصرة علي الغرفة وحدها ،وان البابا أظهر علامة حضوره،البخور الذي ارتبط به طول العمر .*
*تماثلت للشفاء خلال ايام معدودة بعد مرض دام تسع سنوات ،ولم أشعر بهذه الحالة حتي يومنا هذا .وأتمني من الرب يسوع أن يعطيني الفرصة القريبه لزيارة مزار البابا القديس في مريوط لأشكر الله علي نعمته. *
*سلسلة وصدق ولابد أن تصدق الجزء الحادي و العشرون*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*+++((( مستعجل ليه يابتاع الزقازيق ؟ )))+++*

*مستعجل لية يابتاع الزقازيق ؟*
*حضرت عائلة من الزقازيق لزيارة القاهرة وبالمناسبة ارادوا نوال بركة البابا كيرلس السادس .. فذهبوا الي البطريكية وكان ضمن العائلة طفل صغير 6 سنوات .. *
*فبعد ان صلى لهم البابا كيرلس امسك بالطفل وقال له: مستعجل لية ياواد يابتاع الزقازيق .. وكلما حاولوا الانصراف ينظر البابا الي الطفل ويقول له: مستعجل لية يا بني يا بتاع الزقازيق وكرر القول مرة ثالثة ورابعة ...*
*وعادت الاسرة الي الزقازيق ولكن بعد يومين انتقل الطفل بدون سابق انذار او مرض او ... *
*وربطوا الاحداث بعضها مع بعض فادركوا ان البابا كيرلس شعر بقرب سفر الصبي ..*
*ولهذا كان يردد لة بالذات تلك العبارة . مستعجل لية ياواد يا بتاع الزقازيق ...*
*وهكذا كان البابا كيرلس يشعر بالاحداث قبل حدوثها ...*​ 
*سلسلة وصدق ولابد أن تصدق*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*+++((( ابقي اشتري القربانه وانت خارج )))+++*

*ابقي اشتري القربانه وانت خارج*
*روى لي الاستاذ ( فلان ) انه ذات يوم ذهب الي المرقسية بكلوت بك لنوال البركة ..*
*واثناء دخوله الفناء الخارجي نظر الي بائع القربان اذ لونه جميل وشهي ... كما انه جوعان فاشترى قربانة ووقف في فناء الكنيسة الخارجي فا كلها كلها ولم يبقي منها شيئا ... *
*وكان البابا كيرلس وقتها يصلي القداس ثم دخل الرجل الي الكنيسة وبعد انتهاء القداس تقد م لياخذ بركة من قداسة البابا .. *
*واذ بقداسة البابا يقول له : ابقي اشتري القربانة وانت خارج من الكنيسة مش وانت داخل وتقف تاكلها في الحوش .. *
*فتسمر الرجل من هول المفاجاة اذ كان البابا في القداس ...*
*من خبر البابا بما حدث ... لااحد انها الشافية ... انها القداسة ... انها صورة رجل الله الامين المصلي العابد*​ 
*سلسلة وصدق ولابد أن تصدق الجزء الرابع*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*لا تسكت عن دموعي (مز 12:39) 
السيد/ ع.ن – اسيوط

في الساعة الواحدة بعد الظهر يوم 30/6/1998 اصيبت ابنتي بغيبوبة تامة تبين فيما بعد انها بسببب نزيف حاد بالمخ. أجمع الاطباء الذين فحصوا الأشعة المقطعية التي أجريت في نفس اليوم –حيث كنا نسابق الزمن في هلع- علي ان الحالة خطيرة جدا، اذ تبين من الاشعة حدوث نزيف شديد بالمخ ادي الي انسداد في دورة السائل النخاعي. صدمنا نحن أفراد الاسرة صدمة عنيفة، وشملنا حزن خاصة انها لم تشك قبلا من اي اعراض مرضية.

في الساعة الثامنة مساء نفس اليوم أجريت لها جراحة في المخ اذ كنا نسعي جاهدين لكيلا تتدهور حالتها، وأجمع الأطباء علي انها حالة ميئوس منها ولكن فتيل الايمان بربنا يسوع المسيح لم ينطفىء. انتهت العملية الساعة العاشرة مساءا، وكل التحسن الذي طرأ، هو تحرك اطرافها حركة بسيطة. ولكن ظلت غائبة عن الوعي. لم يكن امامنا الا الصراخ المستمر الي الله والتشفع بالقديسين خاصة احبائي مارمينا والبابا كيرلس. في بوم 19/7/1998 سهرت معها حتي الساعة الثالثة صباحا. امسكت بزجاجة زيت مبارك من دير مارمينا –أهداء من أحد الأحباء- وكان بداخل الزجاجة صورة لقديسي الدير. صليت لله بدموع طالبا شفاعتهما ، وتوسلت قائلا علشان خاطر أحبائك دول ، أنظر لمرثا، وقل كلمة واحدة علشان تبرأ وتتكلم ). دهنت جميع حواسها بالزيت،ثم ايقظت زوجتي لتتولي السهر عليها.


وفي الصباح حدثت المفاجأة، فقد أفاقت من الغيبوبة، وفتحت عينيها وشكرت الله رافعة يدها الي السماء، وطلبت ماء، ونادت: بابا..بابا.. وارتمت في حضني ، وغمرتنا فرحة لا مثيل لها . وسمح لها بترك المستشفي بعد يومين لاغير. مجدنا الله وشكرناه من عمق قلوبنا، ولم ننس القديسين مار مينا والبابا كيرلس.. شفيت في لحظة لم نتوقعها.


توجهنا بعد ذلك الي القاهرة لعمل أشعة بالصبغة كطلب الطبيب الجراح، واجراء اختبار بالرنين المغناطيسي للتأكد من عدم وجود أورامأو أية عيوب في الشرايين. والحمد لله كانت النتائج مطمئنة، أزالت كل الشكوك. فلا أورام أو انسداد في الشرايين. فرح الطبيب المعالج وهنأنا لهذه النتيجة.


شكرا لله ...كانت الحالة ميئوس منها ، لكن ادركتنا مراحم الله ، وهي جديدة كل صباح كما قال أرميا النبي.أنقذت الصبية، واستأنفت دراستها.. من يصدق؟ 


من كتاب معجزات البابا كيرلس السادس جـ 24 *​


----------



## botros_22 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

بركة صلاة البابا كيرلس تكون معنا امين

موضوع جميل جــــدا شكرا لتعبك

الرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (17 ديسمبر 2008)

bafly قال:


> بركة صلاة البابا كيرلس تكون معنا امين
> 
> موضوع جميل جــــدا شكرا لتعبك
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Kirolos AvaMena (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*البابا كيرلس يقف معاكى ويحرسك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (17 ديسمبر 2008)

Kirolos AvaMena قال:


> *البابا كيرلس يقف معاكى ويحرسك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*



*
*مـــــوقع رائــــــــع خــــــاص بمعجزات قداســـــــة البابا*



 

*الجزء الأول*
*الجزء الثاني*
*الجزء الثالث*
*الجزء الرابع (صديق القديسين)*
*الجزء الخامس*
*الجزء السادس*
*الجزء السابع*
*الجزء الثـامن *
*شفيع الطلبة*


----------



## eng magdy (2 يناير 2009)

eng magdy


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 يناير 2009)

eng magdy قال:


> eng magdy


 
*اهلاً بيك معانا فى الجروب*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## عادل شفيق ذكي (8 يناير 2009)

*اتذكر احدهم كان تعبان وقال الاتي
لقد كنت في قمة اليائس والتعب ولم يكن حولي من يسندني ونمت في ليلة وانا لا ادري ماذا افعل واحس ان حياتي كانت بلا معني وكان يتشفع بالبابا كيرلس ونام او وهو صاحي لا يدري
راي البابا كيرلس بملابسه البيضاء ويمسك في يده صليب وحوله بخور كثير 
فشعر بالراحة وانه ليس بمفرده
فشكرا للبابا الذي لا ينسي اولاده       صلوا لاجلي *


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (13 يناير 2009)

عادل شفيق ذكي قال:


> *اتذكر احدهم كان تعبان وقال الاتي*
> *لقد كنت في قمة اليائس والتعب ولم يكن حولي من يسندني ونمت في ليلة وانا لا ادري ماذا افعل واحس ان حياتي كانت بلا معني وكان يتشفع بالبابا كيرلس ونام او وهو صاحي لا يدري*
> *راي البابا كيرلس بملابسه البيضاء ويمسك في يده صليب وحوله بخور كثير *
> *فشعر بالراحة وانه ليس بمفرده*
> *فشكرا للبابا الذي لا ينسي اولاده صلوا لاجلي *








*ربنـــــــا يعوضك بجد مشاركة جميلة اوى*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (16 يناير 2009)

*لا تُطفــئ النـــور*​ 
*كان يوجد راهب مكلفاً من الدير للعناية بمزار الشهيد العظيم مارمينا العجايبى *
*فكان يهتم بنظافته وترتيبه وأغلاقه*
*فى نهاية اليوم لاحظ هذا الراهب اهتمام الكثيرين بوضع أوراق طلبات كثيرة على الأنبوب الذى يحوى رفات القديس وكان يقول فى نفسة لماذا لا يكتفون بالصلاة ؟*
*وما الداعى لهذه الاوراق الكثيرة؟!*
*قد تتبعثر وتفقد المكان ترتيبه *​ 
*فى أحدى اليالى بعد أنتهاء الزوار من زيارة المكان وأخذ بركة القديس. قام الراهب بنظافة المكان وأطفأ النور لينصرف منه فوجد النور يضئ مرة أخرى فتعجب جداً . فذهب وأطفأ النور مرة أخرى لينصرف إلى قلايته ولكن تكرر هذا مرة أخرى . وفى المرة الثالثة وقبل ان يلتفت هنا وهناك.... ... سمع صوتاً قوياً قائلاً ! *
*لا تطفئ النور قبل أن أقرأ الورق كلة فأتجه نحو الصوت يجد القديس مارمينا جالساً على الارض وقد جمع أمامه كل الاوراق التى وضعت على جسده ويفتح واحدة واحدة ليقرأها.*​ 
*فسجد الراهب فى خوف وخشوع أمام القديس معلن توبته أمام الله لأنه أستهان بهذه الاوراق الغالية التى تحمل طلبات المؤمنين لله بشفاعة قديسه العظيم ومنذ ذلك الوقت بدأ يهتم بهذه الاوراق بل ويشجع الناس على تقديم طلباتهم نحو القديس الذى لا يهمل طلبة واحدة بأسمه أمام الله إن الله يكلف قديسيه ليهتموا بنا وهو أب للاًسرة كلها سواء الذين فى السماء او على الارض وهو رأس الكنيسة*​ 
*صلوا من أجلى*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (16 يناير 2009)

*الرئيس الراحل جمــال عبد الناصــر يستقبل قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس
فى شهــر مــارس 1960*
*لمشاهدة الفيديو إضغط **هنــــــا*​


----------



## totty (16 يناير 2009)

*هااااااااااااااايل بجد يا ماريان
مش لاقيه كلمه توصف فرحتى بالجروووب ده
ربنا معاكى ويبارك تعبك وخدمتك ومحبتك
صليلى اخلص وهاجى بجد اشترك معاكى هنا بمعجزاااااااات كتيير خااااااااااااااااالص
ربنا معاكوااااااااااا*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 يناير 2009)

*بجد رووووووووووووعة ربنا يبارك حياتك ومجهودك
البابا كيرلس حبيب الكل
مش بس الطلبة كل الناس
ربنا يبارك حياتك
وشفاعة البابا كيرلس تكون معانا امين​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2009)

*متابعه نشاطكوا الجميل
ربنا يبارك تعبكوا​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 يناير 2009)

*مريان انا بجد مش عارفة اقول ايه ياجميل 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبيتك واستنينى بمشاركات كتير اوى 

دة افضاله عليا كتير 

واول حاجة هشارك بيها 




شريط شفيع الطلبة والينكات سليمة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

​*


----------



## candy shop (16 يناير 2009)

ماريان بجد فكره الجروب رائع جدااااااااااااا

ومجهودك جميل اوى 

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك ويباركك​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (16 يناير 2009)

الله يا ماريان
جروب رااااااااائع لأعظم شفيع
ميرسييييييييي لتعبك يا غالية
وربنا يعوض تعبك حبيبتى مارو ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## mero_engel (16 يناير 2009)

*رائع يا مرمر *
*استمري حبيبتي *
*خدمه جميله ونشاط اجمل *
*ربنا يبارك في خدمتك حبيبتي*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (16 يناير 2009)

ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *البابا كيرلس على الفستــــــان*
> *ادخل هنـــــــا لقراءة المعجزة*
> 
> 
> ...



*شكرا ليكى انتى يا قمر  وبركة البابا كيرلس تفشع لينا كلنا​*


----------



## hmmm (17 يناير 2009)

ميرسى يا ماريان على مجهودك الرائع الرب معك

                    بركة البابا كيرلس ومارمينا معنا  دائما


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (17 يناير 2009)

*ميرسي ليكم كلكم يا جماعة على مشاركتكم الجميلة دى*
*منورين الجروب*
*وبجد ميرسي خالص على كلامكم اللى انا مستحقهوش خالص ده*
*ربنا يفرحكم وبركة شفاعة وصلوات البابا كيرلس تكون معاكم يارب دايماً*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (17 يناير 2009)

*




*​ 
*صلاة قداسة البابا لأولاده الطلبة قبل الأمتحان *​ 
*سيدي يسوع المسيح *
*أشكرك لأنك علمتنى ان ألتجئ أليك وقت الشدائد و قلت لى "ادعنى وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى "..*
*فها انا يارب اصرخ اليك ان تمنحنى حكمة و فهم حتى يسهل على الامتحان و أعطنى قدرة على فهم الأسئلة و ذكرنى بما حفظته و اعطنى نعمة حتى اعبر هذه التجربة بسلام و امنحنى سلاماً عميقا و بركة فى الوقت الذى أكون فيه بلجنة الأمتحان ربى يسوع أتوسل ايك ان تعطينى نعمة فى اعين ممتحننى وتحنن فى تصحيح أوراقى ... يارب أنا خاطئ و لم أرضيك و لم أرضى نفسى طوال السنة .. ولكن أسألك أ**لا تعاملنى كشرورى وقســـاوة قلبى وفساد قلبى .. بل بعطفك و حنانك يارب قلت " أسألوا تعطوا . أطلبوا تجدوا. اقرعوا يفتح لكم" .. فـها أنـــــا يارب منك وعلى باب مراحمك أقرع فلا ترفض صلاتي لأنك قلت*
*" من يقبل إلى لا أخرجه خارجاً " *
*وأستجب لنا بشفاعة القديسة مريم وملائكتك وقديسيك إلى الأبد أميــــــ+ــــــــن*​ 
*قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (17 يناير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *مريان انا بجد مش عارفة اقول ايه ياجميل ​*
> 
> _*ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبيتك واستنينى بمشاركات كتير اوى *_
> 
> ...



 *ميرسي يا انجى على المشاركة الجميلة دى*
*صلوات البابا كيرلس تساندكم وتكون معاكم فى الامتحانات يارب*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 يناير 2009)

*مييييييييييييييرسى يا مارو على تعبك يا حبيبتى 
وفعلا الصلاة دى جميييييييلة جدا جدا
ربنا يقف مع كل اولاده بشفاعة حبيبنا البابا كيرلس​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يناير 2009)

*فكرة جميلة كتيييييييير

بركة صلواته تكون معنا 

امين​*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66576
تابع اقوال البابا ​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (18 يناير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *مييييييييييييييرسى يا مارو على تعبك يا حبيبتى ​*
> *وفعلا الصلاة دى جميييييييلة جدا جدا*
> 
> *ربنا يقف مع كل اولاده بشفاعة حبيبنا البابا كيرلس*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (18 يناير 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *فكرة جميلة كتيييييييير​*
> 
> *بركة صلواته تكون معنا *
> 
> ...


----------



## go love (19 يناير 2009)

ياة بجد كلام يطمن اصل الواحد طول السنة مش بيزاكر
ربنا يقبل
بجد بجد صلاة جميلة جدا 
وحقيقي بتخلق جوة الواحد سلام وامان و حــــــــب كبير
بس ليا تعليق صغير فى تغير بل وتحريـــفـــــــــــ  منك فى الصلاة
 البابا قال *لا تعاملنى كشرورى وقســـــــــــــــــــــاوة قلبى*
انتى بقى مغيراة
اعملي تعديل بسرعة بدل مبلغ


بجد جروب جامد ومجهود جامد
صدقينى  كلامى ميوفيش تعبك فى المجهود الكبير اللي بتعملي 
مفيش غير ربنا هو اللي يقدر يعطيك اجر تعبك ومحبتك
تقبلي مروري  فى جروب الباب حبيبنا وشفيعنا كلنا​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (19 يناير 2009)

go love قال:


> ياة بجد كلام يطمن اصل الواحد طول السنة مش بيزاكر
> 
> ربنا يقبل
> بجد بجد صلاة جميلة جدا
> ...









*أشكرك على اهتمامك وعلى الملاحظة الهامة جداً*
*تم التعديل*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## gaad (20 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الاشياء الجميلة والمفيدة فى المنتدى وربنا يجعل هذا المنتدى سبب بركة لكثيرين


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (20 يناير 2009)

gaad قال:


> شكرا على الاشياء الجميلة والمفيدة فى المنتدى وربنا يجعل هذا المنتدى سبب بركة لكثيرين


*آمين يارب*
*شكراً ليك على مرورك*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (20 يناير 2009)

*+((+ كُل الطلبـــة بيعرفوا إسمك +))+*

*ترنيمة جميلة اوى إهداء لكل اخواتنا اللى بيمتحنوا*
*إضغط على اللينك باللون الأحمر للدخول إلى الموضوع*​


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااا على تعبك  حبك الكبير 

ربنا يعوضك يا قمر​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يناير 2009)

سلام ونعمة 
ميرسى كتير على الترنيمة دى جات فى وقتها 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## sapry (21 يناير 2009)

*شكرا لك اختى ماريان على فكرة الجروب*
*وعوضك الله تعب محبتك وخدمتك*
*امين*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (21 يناير 2009)

candy shop قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااا على تعبك حبك الكبير
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يعوضك يا قمر​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (21 يناير 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> ميرسى كتير على الترنيمة دى جات فى وقتها
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (21 يناير 2009)

sapry قال:


> *شكرا لك اختى ماريان على فكرة الجروب*
> 
> *وعوضك الله تعب محبتك وخدمتك*
> *امين*​


----------



## botros_22 (24 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا شكرا لتعبك

بركة صلاة البابا كيرلس تكون معنا​


----------



## john2 (25 يناير 2009)

*هذا الموضوع رائع*


----------



## احمس (25 يناير 2009)

طبعا انا مشترك صلواته و شفاعته تكون معانا كلنا و شكرا علي تعبك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 يناير 2009)

botros_22 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا شكرا لتعبك
> 
> بركة صلاة البابا كيرلس تكون معنا


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 يناير 2009)

john2 قال:


> *هذا الموضوع رائع*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 يناير 2009)

احمس قال:


> طبعا انا مشترك صلواته و شفاعته تكون معانا كلنا و شكرا علي تعبك


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (3 فبراير 2009)

انا عايزه اشترك في جروب البابا كيرلس ومش عارفه ازاي ارجوكم ساعدوني


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (3 فبراير 2009)

مارلين ابراهيم قال:


> انا عايزه اشترك في جروب البابا كيرلس ومش عارفه ازاي ارجوكم ساعدوني


*اهلاً بيكى مارلين *
*وانا هبعتلك دعوة للإشتراك معانا*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (3 فبراير 2009)

*------------------------------------------*
*رسامة قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس - 10 مايو 1959*

*------------------------------------------*
*عودة جسد مارمرقس الرسول من إيطاليا - يونيو عام 1968
*​
*------------------------------------------*
*إفتتاح الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالقاهرة في 25 يونيو عام 1968 بحضور قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس، والرئيس جمال عبد الناصر، والإمبراطور هيلاسلاسي إمبراطور إثيوبيا
*​
*------------------------------------------*
*السنوات الأولى.. عازر في الأسكندرية
(صوت عربي)
*​
*------------------------------------------*
*أبونا مينا (عازر) في دير البرموس - المغارة*

*------------------------------------------*
*ابونا مينا في مصر القديمة - الطاحونة*

*------------------------------------------*
*ابونا مينا في مصر القديمة - الطاحونة*

*------------------------------------------*
*أبونا مينا رئيساً لدير الانبا صموئيل*

*------------------------------------------*
*أبونا مينا يبني كنيسة مارمينا في مصر القديمه*

*------------------------------------------*
*إختيار ابونا مينا بطريركاً للأقباط الارثوذكس*

*------------------------------------------*
*رسائل قداسه البابا كيرلس السادس اليومية*

*------------------------------------------*
*المتنيح البابا كيرلس السادس مع جمال عبد الناصر رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية الأسبق - القصر الجمهوري - مارس 
*​
*------------------------------------------*
*قداسة البابا كيرلس يبني ديراً لمارمينا بصحراء مريوط*

*------------------------------------------*
*البابا كيرلس السادس رجل الصلاة في تحضير الزيت المقدس (زيت الميرون المقدس)، والذي يستخدم في دهن الجسد بعد العماد (المعمودية) - مع تاريخ الميرون المقدس
*​
*------------------------------------------*
*قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس يحتفل بقداس عيد القيامة المجيد - 1967*

*------------------------------------------*

*قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس في قداس عيد الميلاد المجيد - يناير 
1968 (مع صوت بالغة الإنجليزية)*


*------------------------------------------*

*بناء كاتدرائية مار مرقس الجديدة*

​
*------------------------------------------*
*قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس يستقبل رفات القديس مرقس الإنجيلي
(مطار القاهرة 24 يونيو 1968)
- البابا يستقبل الامبراطور هيلاسلاسى - وضع جسد الشهيد مارمرقس في ضريح خاص في الكاتدرائيه المرقسية الجديدة بعد إفتتاحها - وفي نفس الكليب جزء من القداس الذي تم بهذه المناسبة*

*------------------------------------------*

*الاحتفال بعيد الميلاد المجيد - يناير 1971*

*------------------------------------------*

*نياحة البابا كيرلس السادس - 9 مارس 1971 
(جزء 1)
*​
*------------------------------------------*

*نياحة البابا كيرلس السادس - 9 مارس 1971 (جزء 1) - مع وصية قداسته - ويظهر في هذا الفيديو الرئيس الاسبق لجمهوريه مصر العربيه أنور السادات
*​
*------------------------------------------*
*القداس الكامل لافتتاح الكاتدرائية المرقصية الكبرى بالعباسية (الأنبا رويس) - القاهرة - مصر 26 يونيو 1968*

*------------------------------------------*
*لقطات من حياة البابا كيرلس السادس*
*Part 1
*​
*Part 2
*​
*------------------------------------------*​


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (3 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا ليك وصلوات البابا كيرلس معانا


----------



## Kirolos AvaMena (20 فبراير 2009)

*thnx ya mrmar *​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 فبراير 2009)

مارلين ابراهيم قال:


> شكراااااااااااااا ليك وصلوات البابا كيرلس معانا


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 فبراير 2009)

Kirolos AvaMena قال:


> *thnx ya mrmar *
> ​


----------



## الاسكندراني (1 مارس 2009)

*:big31::big32::smi102::ab2:*[Fانتمين
ONT="Comic Sans MS"][/FONT]


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (2 مارس 2009)

On this same day you will have Mina ​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (8 مارس 2009)

* Who is Pope Kyrillos the 6th *
* تذكار نياحة البابا كيرلس السادس *
*why did you came to us*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 مارس 2009)




----------



## Maria Teparthenos (15 مارس 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


>


*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل
وتشجيعك
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## الاسكندراني (16 مارس 2009)

Emasd





مارثا المصرية قال:


>


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (8 أبريل 2009)

* كُن مطمئناً جداً جداً , ولا تفكر في الأمر كثيراً *

* تصميم لصورة قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس *​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (2 يونيو 2009)

*ويــــاريت سنينــــى يرجعـــــوا*​


----------



## بنت السماء (31 يوليو 2009)

مجهود جميل فعلا و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بنت السماء قال:


> مجهود جميل فعلا و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


* ميرسى خالص ليكى على كلماتك المشجعة*
*ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*رجع لها الكشكول و الكتاب ؟!!!*​


----------



## just member (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*اكثر من رائع اختى العزيزة*
*واحلى تقييم كمان*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (11 سبتمبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *اكثر من رائع اختى العزيزة*
> 
> *واحلى تقييم كمان*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


* أشكرك على متابعتك ومرورك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## hobatalat (25 ديسمبر 2009)

انا مش هقول انى فرحان ان فى ناس بنشاط دة وربنا يعوض محبتكم بالخير انا على فاكرة اول مرة ادخل على شات مسيحى ربنا موجود


----------



## qwyui (16 أكتوبر 2010)

فكرة رائعة وانا ابنى الثانى كيرلس وهو حببنا كلنا شفاعتة تكون معنا جميعا


----------

